# My cat is playing too rough



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ever since we got out cat as a 2 month old kitten, he likes to bite. (Now he is 10 months) When we are not doing anything to him, he would bite like a snake and then run off like we are playing tag rcat . Why does he like to play by biting us very hard and leaving marks on us? We understand he loves to play but we want to teach him not to attack us viciously. He does play with toys though. Is this a personality thing? He is a loving cat but the biting is way too rough.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Your cat has been playing with you as his playmates. When they grow up with their siblings, they learn that biting and wrestling can hurt, and they learn to not bite each other so hard. What you can do when your kitty bites you is 'cry' when he hurts you: "Ouch!" "Hey!" and stop playing with him. Encourage him to play with his toys and not your hands.
Most of this is just a 'kitten' thing and if you are consistent, he should grow out of doing it.

...though I love playing hide/seek and chase with some of my kittes. I don't like getting bitten or clawed, so I don't encourage that behavior with me.
h


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Agreed. This is absolutely normal kitty play. All kittens need to be taught boundaries and one of them is not to bite. It's their natural way to play. They don't realize we don't have fur to protect us!
A good "Ouch!" and then *completely* ignoring him for a few minutes is the best way, as Heidi said. Also, when he does bite, instead of pulling away, gently push your hand, arm, whatever towards his mouth. I know it isn't your natural reaction but it'll do a few things, 1) your are much less likely to get scratched. When you pull away is when you get hurt. Pushing towards the kitty makes them stop biting down. 2) It confuses the heck out of them and will usually stop them dead in their tracks. and 3) It's just not as fun for them. Real prey (or your hand) pulls away and that's part of the chase and the game and the fun!
If you are _consistent_ with these things, he will learn to be more gentle pretty quickly.
Of course, tons of play with toys and appropriate things for him to chew and bite is fine, just not _you_!
Enjoy him!


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

WE still say NO BITE and show him the spray water bottle and he understands the bottle but he still goes at us. I am not sure but he doesn't listen...like kids...lol He keeps doing this and we either spray him or we tap him on the head No Bite! I guess he thinks he is king of the house...He bites at random sometimes love bite and others leave marks.


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

My husband and I heard about placing very lil of tabasco sauce  on your finger (smaller than a pea size). Today, usually when my husband plays with him he bites and sometimes very hard. By using this new idea, Prince smelled it and then tried to bite but got a good lick and didn't bite after tha :dis :dis t. We will use this technique for awhile until he stops biting.  It seems to be working now! :luv


----------

